

Corruption Is Why You Can’t Do Your Taxes in Five Minutes - cs702
http://www.republicreport.org/2012/corruption-taxes-fivemins/

======
amalag
Found this by a tweet by Buddy Roemer. I think this is absolutely correct. The
USA is all about lobbying and money. I think it's why parents from India
complain that "why can't our kids just wear a damn uniform like we did" The
role of business in government is just too high in the USA.

